# perdido bay



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

anyone gigging any??????????????


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

Perdido has been hot! We've got our limit the past 4 times we've went.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Reel Twiztid (4/8/2008)*Perdido has been hot! We've got our limit the past 4 times we've went.


 Wow. Thats pretty good.


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

We haven't been since our last rain? Not sure how it's murked it up?


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

Last trip to Brunson.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

That's some mighty fine looking fish you've got there!

Great job!


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

Nothing to write home about, but they made the grease stink. Still waiting on the "door matt's".


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Reel Twiztid (4/8/2008)*Perdido has been hot! We've got our limit the past 4 times we've went.


were the last 4 times you went in 2008???


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

We started back in March (last month). They seem to be moving back in good. We've done pretty good so far this year. Although, I think we waited too late for the run this past year. We didn't do so hot.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

dont feel bad...i didnt do so hot all year last year! im ready to get my limita few times this year!!!


----------

